# Sentra vs. 45 ton self-propelled howitzer concept



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

This pic was taken today. This is outside the U.S. Army Field Artillery Museum.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

do you have a front intrusion bar?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......the blast wave would kill the car before it could move


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Awesome pic!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that is a cool pic

should have gotten a profile shot too


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I think the sentra could take it....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I think the sentra could take it....


lol! Off the line, yes. any other way, no.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Greg200SE-R said:


> lol! Off the line, yes. any other way, no.


hopefully top speed-wise too hahaha


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh yeah, the sentra's got that tanks number. it's goin down! sentras know kung fu.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hopefully top speed-wise too hahaha


but remember a tortoise beat a hare once.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I dunno, looks like the sentra is to close for that big gun...

oh wait the sentra's gonna get run over.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> I dunno, looks like the sentra is to close for that big gun...
> 
> oh wait the sentra's gonna get run over.


The shock wave alone will rip that sentra apart....lol


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I think we should get a pool going on this? WHO'S IN!?


----------

